# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Πασχαλινές Ευχές 2010

## Leo

Επειδή βρισκόμαστε στην μεγάλη εβδομάδα ανοίγουμε αυτό το θέμα για ευχηθούμε μεταξύ μας.

Ας ευχηθώ πρώτος σε όλους εσάς εδώ στην Ελλάδα, το εξωτερικό και στους ναυτικούς όλου του κόσμου  *Καλό Πάσχα* και *Καλή Ανάσταση.*
*Υγεία, Αγάπη και Ειρήνη σε ολο τον κόσμο, Χρόνια Πολλά!*

Αφιερωμένη σε εσάς μια επίκαιρη φωτογραφία από την πρόσφατη επίσκεψη μου στην Κωνσταντινούπολη. 
Η *Ανάσταση του Κυρίου* όπως απεικονίζεται στο ιερό του παρεκκλησίου της Μονής της Χώρας! 
DSCN5118.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

*καλο πασχα, καλη ανάσταση σε εμας αλλα και στους ναυτικους μας που αγωνίζονται κάθε μέρα για να μας φέρουν στον προορισμό μας με άνεση και ασφάλεια*

----------


## dk

Xρονια πολλα σε ολους...γεματα υγεια κι ευτυχια!!
Καλη Ανασταση. :Very Happy:

----------


## xotiko

> *καλο πασχα, καλη ανάσταση σε εμας αλλα και στους ναυτικους μας που αγωνίζονται κάθε μέρα για να μας φέρουν στον προορισμό μας με άνεση και ασφάλεια*


Ειθε το αναστασιμο φως να φωτιζει το δρομο επιστροφης σε ολους τους ναυτικους μας που ταξιδευουν αυτες τις αγιες μερες μακρια απο τα σπιτια τους μα μεσα στην αγαπημας!Καλη Ανασταση σε ολους!

----------


## pantelis2009

Εύχομαι σε όλο το Nautilia, τους ναυτικούς μας και όλους τους φίλους καλές γιορτές καλή Ανάσταση και καλή επιστροφή σε όλους. Παναγία Καματερού Σαλαμίνος 

ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ 2007 02.jpg

----------


## plori

ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΥΡΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΑΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ.

jesus-christ-1.jpg

----------


## xotiko

> Εύχομαι σε όλο το Nautilia, τους ναυτικούς μας και όλους τους φίλους καλές γιορτές καλή Ανάσταση και καλή επιστροφή σε όλους. Παναγία Καματερού Σαλαμίνος 
> 
> ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ 2007 02.jpg


Τις καλυτερες ευχες μου,ειλικρινα!Τι μου θυμισες με τη φωτο σου!Να εισαι καλα,φιλε!

----------


## xotiko

Τι εγινε,παιδια?Την καναμε ολοι για Πασχα στη γενετειρα επαρχια?Ειμαι απο τις τυχερες που ζουν εκει μα θα κανω ανασταση χωρις τον μονο ανθρωπο που θα μπορουσε να με αναστησει.Ας εχει καλες θαλασσες ο βασανισμενος μου καπετανιος!Μαζι του κι εγω στο καραβι και χαλαλι σας οι πασχαλινες γιορτες!Αλασκα αυτος,Αλάσκα κι εγω(ατιμη ΑIS που μ αφηνεις μονη χωρις στιγμα)!ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ σε ολους σας!

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ
ΣΑΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΙΣΩ

----------


## cataman

Εύχομαι στον Νίκο Μαρούλη, τον καπετάνιο του Nautilia.gr, αλλά και σε όλα τα μέλη και τις οικογένειες τους, να έχουν Καλή Ανάσταση, Καλό Πάσχα, υγεία και ευτυχία.

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλό Πάσχα και Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία καθώς και τις οικογένειες τους.Καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς μας.

----------


## gtogias

Έστω και στο παραπέντε, Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους τους φίλους.

----------


## Natsios

Χρονια πολλά σε όλους, Χριστος ανεστη

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Χρόνια πολλά Χριστός ανέστη σ όλο το φόρουμ ....΄.

----------


## cataman

Χριστός Ανέστη και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους τους Nautilιώτες και τις Nautilιώτισσες.

----------


## thanos75

Χριστός Ανέστη και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους μας παιδιά...και ιδιαιτέρως...καλές θάλασσες σε όλα τα μέλη του forum μας που είναι ναυτικοί

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Αληθώς Ανέστη ο Κύριος!

----------


## Naias II

_Χριστός Ανέστη και_ _Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!_

----------

